# Remington's new Hypersonic Steel



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess this is Remington's answer to Fasteel. 1700fps. Pricepoint around $25 a box.  I'm not sure an extra 50fps warrants another $10 a box. So unless these new shells have some new, extraordinary, magical powers, I'm sticking with Kents... or even Drylocks when I can get them for $6.99 per. 

Anybody have a chance to shoot these things yet?


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

i think i'm gonna stick with my hi-velocity's.. i heard the new remington's are gonna be from 28 - 35 a box... they claim out to 40 yards you don't even have to lead 'em.. not sure how true that is... whatever happened to the days of shooting ducks and geese with 2 3/4" rounds at around 1150-1250 fps ? 1700 fps..sheesh..thats fast..


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

A hunting buddy of mine is on the in with Remington. I ordered 1/2 a case through him for $20 a box. We'll see how they work........


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

2Lman said:


> they claim out to 40 yards you don't even have to lead 'em.. not sure how true that is...


Here is a good read that you can extrapolate from. Suffice it to say, hunters can put too much emphasis on speed as it pertains to lead.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Mildly curious. AJ - do you know what the wieght of the shot charge is on those rounds? Guessing 1 or 1 1/8 oz in a 3.5" hull to get that velocity up there.

Everything that I pointed the $8 blue box Fed's at died last year. The year before it was the $7 Xperts and before that the $7 Faststeel...hopefully can find a sale soon (unlike some greedy b-tard) I only have about a case and a half of steel...that won't last long.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Here is a good read that you can extrapolate from. Suffice it to say, hunters can put too much emphasis on speed as it pertains to lead.


this backs up my theory...that since i shoot about 15 different brands, speeds, weights, shot.....of shells during 1 season...i still kill things.

for duck hunting, i will and have shot anything i can get my hands on for cheap. I think people blowing 2$ a shot for a duck is kinda (sorry if I offend) retarded. to each his own i guess.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

TNL said:


> I'm sticking with Kents...QUOTE]
> 
> Right on!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I think if one is to spend more money on shells a denser pellet is money well worth it and velocity is not..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Steel is light.

Round balls suck flying through the air. That was sorted out circa 1850 wine Minne balls came around.

Hence, you can pour the powder behind a lighter and lighter load, crank the speed through the roof, and in the end you'll get pellets from a 1700 fps load going the same speed at 50 yards that pellets from a 1300 fps load are going at 45 yards.

And most people cannot reliably tell a bird is 45 or 50, and a shotgun pattern is wide enough that the leads in between those ranges are irrelevant.

Speaking of Kents, I'll stick with my slow 1 9/16" pipe bombs in my BPS. Seems that those flock skirting MWW geese and mallards don't seem to know the shot took a little longer to get there, they just know they soaked up a bunch of pellets. Well, usually they don't know that.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

how much does a number 2 steel pelllett weigh? 
how much extra energy is going in to duck at 50fps faster?
seems hype to me?


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Love regular dry loc's, couldn't seem to find them last year so I grabbed kent and they are just fine for me also. Shot win.supremes for a time and the lack of pellet count is what I blamed my poor connections on. Give me a denser pattern and a slower shell any day, duck taste better if it is fooled before killed.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

twoteal said:


> duck taste better if it is fooled before killed.


ah thats a worthy quote right there.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

jimmy johans said:


> how much does a number 2 steel pelllett weigh?
> how much extra energy is going in to duck at 50fps faster?
> seems hype to me?


2 steel pellet weighs 3.5 grs 

1400 fps load at 40 yards a 2 pellet has 3.5 fps of energy vel 673 fps
1600 fps load at 40 yards a 2 pellet has 4.1fps of energy vel 723 fps
1800 fps load at 40 yards a 2 pellet has 4.6 fps of energy vel 768 fps

You need about 595 fps for a steel pellet to have a clean kill.

Griff


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

KLR said:


> Mildly curious. AJ - do you know what the wieght of the shot charge is on those rounds? Guessing 1 or 1 1/8 oz in a 3.5" hull to get that velocity up there.


They are 3" 1 1/4 oz loads of #4 shot (the ones I am getting). It is the new wad design that allows for a high velocity. I'm not going to lie, the guy told me he ordered a case for me before he even asked me, I would not have otherwise bought them. We'll see how they work, I can always go back to the 1 1/8 oz Kents I was shooting


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/pages/Hypersonic-Steel.aspx


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

You gota remember that although there are some great new products a lot of what you see from the manufactuers is marketing strategy trying to compete with "the others". This will always work on their behalf to some degree as there are some that will buy it just b/c it's new and figure it must be better since it's new.

I still say if you get 'em in close the cheap stuff works just fine!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this backs up my theory...that since i shoot about 15 different brands, speeds, weights, shot.....of shells during 1 season...i still kill things.
> 
> for duck hunting, i will and have shot anything i can get my hands on for cheap. I think people blowing 2$ a shot for a duck is kinda (sorry if I offend) retarded. to each his own i guess.


I don't disagree, but when on a trip collecting, HTL is the way to go IMO. Never know when you may have to make the 70yd shot to make it happen and HTL gives you a lot better chance of success at that range.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I don't disagree, but when on a trip collecting, HTL is the way to go IMO. Never know when you may have to make the 70yd shot to make it happen and HTL gives you a lot better chance of success at that range.









Collecting what? 70 yard shots mean one of two things... either your spread sucks or you can't call for spit ... get the spelling? 70 yrd shots are just stupid. 70 yrd shots give the best chance of a cripple nothing else.I know when I have to make that 70 yrd shot...it's never.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I think what Caddis is talking about is going out of town and collecting mountable species. You better believe if I paid big dough to go out to the Bering Sea and had a crack at a nice drake Eider at 70 yards I'd take that shot. And if I did, I'd definitely want to be shooting some good heavy shot. 

As far birds over decoys, ANY production shell made (of adequate size) will get the job done. IMO buy whatever's on sale and have fun.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

GrizzlyBear said:


> I think what Caddis is talking about is going out of town and collecting mountable species. You better believe if I paid big dough to go out to the Bering Sea and had a crack at a nice drake Eider at 70 yards I'd take that shot. And if I did, I'd definitely want to be shooting some good heavy shot.
> 
> As far birds over decoys, ANY production shell made (of adequate size) will get the job done. IMO buy whatever's on sale and have fun.




If I traveled that far I would as well. We "All" know that 70yds is not the norm.


----------

